# surgical dressing/non surgical dressing



## MAWK (May 17, 2012)

this is a dumb question but patient comes into the facility for an ongoing dressing change after her surgery.  Not sure if I should use v58.31 ir v58.30.  she comes into the facility every other day for a dressing change.


----------



## purplescarf23 (May 22, 2012)

Is the wound from the surgery?  If so then I would be billing the V58.31.  The V58.30 would be for other reasons such as an abscess, wound from a bite or other things like that.  Hope that helps.  

Kelsey, CPC


----------

